# Second vft-15h mk1



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I got a chance to pick up another vft-15h at a very good price. Right now my speakers are KEF Q900, Q600C, NHT for rears and vft-15h. The room opens to my kitchen then into the living room. The room size is 17x15x8. :hsd:


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going to run REW this weekend and see if I'll need a second one. Also were can I put it in the room.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

robsong said:


> I'm going to run REW this weekend and see if I'll need a second one. Also were can I put it in the room.


I use REW as a tool to see where room issues and/or speaker placement etc can be improved but I definitely don't use it as a guide for "need".

Use your ears to tell you what you need. REW could not tell you what sounds better between absorption or diffusion nor could it tell you how a speaker sounds.

For subwoofer and movies. There is NEVER enough. Ideally you could use 50,000 watts and 24 18" subwoofers lined all around the room and vertically all the way up the walls.... guess what. You would only use a fraction of that capability but you would essentially eliminate any nulls and have all the overhead you need.

One 12" subwoofer might pass a frequency test in a room but will it provide enough output for movie dynamics? I think not.


----------

